# No sound on YouTube downloads



## thumbolina (Oct 7, 2006)

When I download from YouTube I get no sound. HELP Please.


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

What are you using to download them?


----------



## thumbolina (Oct 7, 2006)

I've tried several, the latest I tried was keepvid. Also vdownloader. Always no sound.


----------



## Jesermay (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmm, do you know what you encode the videos in?


----------



## thumbolina (Oct 7, 2006)

I am very non technical. When I had a PC I just clicked to download and it did with sound, now picture but no sound. Please will you tell me where I should look for something to encode.


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

Look if you want a friendly user type of program try to use youtubedownloader. it's more easy to use.


----------



## thumbolina (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks, I'll try it.


----------



## thumbolina (Oct 7, 2006)

Working nicely now - thank you.


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well now be always aware that youtube downloader will be disabled after a month. So i think you should check their site for updates for it.


----------



## Maestro Unico (May 29, 2009)

When I want to download a video from Youtube, I just switch from Opera or Safari to Firefox: Firefox has a very simple add-in which works very well.


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

Were you talking about optiplex?


----------

